# will we see them again?



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Pixie is my first puppy so I have never had ot say goodbye to a fured friend.

But when I read your thread, the first thing that came to my mind is how happy and tail wagging Pixie is when I arrive home! And I know with all my heart that everytime I leave home (for whatever reason) she will greet me like that when I come back. 

That will be no diferent, since they are in our new home waiting for us to arrive...


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

I see them in my dreams sitting beside Jesus. They look so beautiful and happy.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't necessarily believe in a rainbow bridge for animals... but I think what I believe may be of more comfort than that. 

I think that when you've lost a dog that you love very much, then he will stay close to you, and you will find him again. May not be right away, and you might not recognize him immediately, but you will see bits and pieces of him in dogs you love and cherish afterwards. 

Back in December of 2007, we lost our almost 14 year old little golden to cancer of the spleen. That dog had more character and clownish attitude in him than most dogs. There were little things he'd do like KNOWING where all his tennis balls were and coming to find you to get them out of a difficult place for him, and then trotting into our livingroom TRIUMPHANTLY with that ball in his mouth to physically THROW himself down on his back and balance the balls between his front paws while he mouthed them or whatnot. 

And Sammy was also one of those leaners, who would come up and lean on you or sit on your feet or use his nose to nudge your arm up so you would pet him....

And he was one of those creatures of comfort dogs whose favorite sleeping spot was curled up on the same pillow as one of his people. 

There are various other things he would do like the full out prancings and strutting, the sideways looks, the random winduphisbutt zoomies, the I'm-crazy-and-love-the-world attitude...

Jacks grew up with our docile-sweet-gentleman-unassuming-faithful Danny and there are many times where I see him sleeping or sitting quietly looking out windows or over the distance that I see my Danny in him, but there is a lot of Sammy in him as well, even though Jacks was born 3 weeks after Sammy passed. 

After Sammy passed, my oldest sister (he was her heartdog) was heartbroken. We adopted a collie shortly before bringing Jacks home, because I felt that it was very important that she have a dog to bond with and love to help her heal. And he did. Arthur is one of those special collies who "recognized" her when she went to the foster home to see him the first time. The foster lets the dogs choose their owners, because a lot of them are naturally reserved and suspicious of people. Sometimes if a match isn't a match, the foster can see it right away. With Arthur, he immediately went up and jumped up on my sister, touching her face with his long pointy nose. I think my sister's heart started to heal right from that point. 

At the same time and in the years since then, I can't tell you how many times she's stopped and looked at me when Jacks has done a "Sammy thing" like sitting on her foot and giving her the sideway look. Or rolled his head back smiling. 

Sammy - for what its worth, already had a lot of traits from his brother (our first golden) who helped raise him. When Charmy passed away, within a few months Sammy's strawberry blond coat really started turning red. It probably would have happened anyway (he always had a pinkish color), but it was really weird how quickly he darkened after Charmy passed. We joked that it was the one way that Charmy chose to remind us that he was still with us or something.  

Comfort will come if you open up to it. Don't bury your heart.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

I've always said if God will grant me one gift when I leave this place it would be to be the keeper of the rainbow bridge.We all have our ways of thinking but some of my past pups had too much personality & spirit not to carry on.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I sure hope so, but don't know if we will, we don't know what we may see,feel upon our death, except what the bible tells us, we stand before god. I feel our live here on earth is very different, than our live in heaven, not sure how much of our earhly life will matter,upon being in heaven.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I believe*

I believe we will see our animals, again!!

Megora: I have seen Munchkin and Gizmo's traits in Smooch and Snobear and when we lost Smooch and Snobear, now I see their traits in Tucker and Tonka!

There must be something to this!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'll try to see if I can find the paper an Episcopal priest friend of mine wrote on why he believes our pets will be in heaven.


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

I believe that we will see them again for certain because I truly believe that there is a Heaven and that all good and innocent souls go there when they die. I lost my Mom to cancer when I was 5. She suffered for a long time before her death. She was a woman of deep faith and ensured that I went to a Catholic school. Even though I was only in kindergarten, I knew for sure that she was in Heaven and free of pain when she died. As devastating as losing her was to me, I was at least able to take comfort in that certainty, and I know she watches over my siblings and I to this day. As for dog souls, there could not be purer more innocent beings. Their beautiful spirits and golden hearts must live on in the afterlife. Some one once asked me while petting my beautiful Maddie, "How do you know there are dogs in Heaven? Because it wouldn't be Heaven without dogs." 
After we lost Maddie, which was definitely one of the worst losses of my life, I read several great books about dogs. The very best of these was "A Big Little Life" by Dean Koontz. It is a nonfiction work about his relationship with his own golden and the most beautiful illustration of the golden/human bond. It should be required reading for all humanity. I wish you peace and comfort as you struggle with your grief.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Hope this shows up. With permission from my friend Fr. Randy Melton:



> WILL PETS HAVE HEAVENLY HOMES?
> 
> Animals, especially our pets, are very special and blessed gifts of God's creation to many of us. When I first arrived here almost 2 years ago, I got well acquainted with Millie, our church dog. Millie was a poodle who belonged to Esther Bell, our volunteer secretary. She was pretty much an extension of Esther, and so Millie became an integrowl, I mean integral, part of the office staff. Being a huge dog lover, that was fine with me.
> 
> ...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Penny and Maggie's Mom, thanks so much for sharing the thoughts and words of FR. Melton. 

I too believe our animals go to heaven and we will one day be reunited.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

You're more than welcome.


----------



## Jackson's Mom (Aug 29, 2011)

There's a book called "Heaven is for Real" and it's a true account of a boy that almost dies. During surgery, he goes to heaven and when he wakes up is able to tell his family things he couldn't have possibly known. He mentions to his family he saw animals in heaven, including dogs. So if you believe the story is true, dogs do indeed go to heaven!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Jackson's Mom said:


> There's a book called "Heaven is for Real" and it's a true account of a boy that almost dies. During surgery, he goes to heaven and when he wakes up is able to tell his family things he couldn't have possibly known. He mentions to his family he saw animals in heaven, including dogs. So if you believe the story is true, dogs do indeed go to heaven!


I've read this book and I believe it is true. I also believe our loved ones, that have gone before us, watch over us from Heaven. And I believe our pets are waiting for us, along with our loved ones to join us for eternity. What if it isn't true? Well, I have a quote hanging on the fridge..."I'd rather live my life as if there is a God and find out there isn't than live my life as if there isn't and die to find out there is".


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow....I was thinking this very thing recently. My old man, Billy, is now ten and a half and I see him slowing down. It's killing me.
Cassie was my heart dog. She was my everything. I can't explain what that dog meant to me...but here on this forum I know you all know what I mean. She was my center. Cassie had two seizures that I know of...the second one was the one that ripped her from me...I remember at the emergency vet, looking at her gums going gray as she slipped from me, and I remember the sounds that came out of me when she left me....they weren't human sounds. I couldn't believe those raw animal sounds came from me. 
Going home I just threw myself on the bed. I just existed for a couple of days. Then suddenly I knew I needed a puppy. This was late April and I suddenly decided it was a golden retriever I wanted. I found this forum, joined, and folks here guided me to am amazing breeder. Max was born exactly to the day one month after Cassie died. When I went to the breeder's open house to meet the puppies, there was one puppy with a little bones collar who just bonded with me, instantly. This puppy and I connected in an extraordinary way. I WANTED Mr. Bones, as I called him. But the breeder picked the puppies herself. Amazingly, she picked Mr. Bones for me.
Max seemed to have an old soul. Calm, confident, took everything in his stride. I would watch him in new situations and it was as if this was nothing new. Then one day I was getting ready for bed and I saw Max jump on the bed, smoosh all the sheets together, get inside them, under them, turn around, and put his head on the pillow.
In EXACTLY the same way Cassie did it.
I believe the Lord grants us many mercies in our lives. He and Cassie sent me Max. And one day Cassie, Max, my old man Billy, and every dog I've ever had will meet again. I don't know if there will be a "Rainbow Bridge" but I believe with all my sould and all my heart that his mercy will give us the opportunity to see our loves again.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

I truely believe we will. I really do. Atticus' passing in August is all too fresh in our memories. We miss him terribly. My partner and I have talked at length about him still being around--and that we hope that when the time was right, that he'd let us know he was "still in our lives". Just show us a sign--even a small one.

I had to do some work this past weekend on our cabin. My partner was at home with the other two Goldens. The weather was crappy--cold, rainy and windy. It was 'just me' at the end of a long road; the nearest person was quite a ways away. The cabin was usually a little cramped with us two and the three Goldens bouncing around--but now, just me and the sound of the fridge running. I felt very sad and alone. I crawled into bed and dozed off but soon after, got wakened by the sound of footsteps--four-footed ones, padding aroud the room--very quietly but the gait was unmistakable--it was Atticus! The steps came slowly toward me in the dark, then turned to the my side of the bed. Of course, Atticus always came to my side first to nuzzle me with his cold nose, "C'mon dad, time to go out and pee".... Then, silence.... At that moment, I no longer felt alone. It was wonderful...

I really believe that our companions are still with us in some form--even after they pass on... We just need to keep an open mind.

Scott J.


----------



## Thunder'sMom (Sep 18, 2012)

I believe that we will have them again in Heaven. I had a brief vision of our first Golden, Charlie, running under a blue sky on grass, young again (about age 2) and healthy!

I also had an impression of our second Golden, Chester, walking on the heavenly version of our nearby park trail. There was no dirt. The path was paved, and there were no weeds, just beautiful plants.


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

I really hope so. I believe in the possibility of anything. In heaven, in reincarnation or nothing at all. I choose to have the strongest faith that we, and our beloved pets go on to a place like heaven. I believe in God, and so if he loved us enough to give us these blessings, then if we might go on, I hope they do too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I believe*

I believe that we and our animals will be reunited in heaven!


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

I recieved this in an e-mail & thought ya'll would enjoy a little long but ...
A cowboy is riding along a trail on his horse with his dog walking along beside him.He notices he's never been on this trial before & how beautiful trail is.
He then remembers dying & then relizes his hourse is one that left him years ago & the dog was his heart dog as a young man.
He sees way up on a hill a shining white wall with a gate made all of gold.As he approches he sees a man sitting at a desk & asked "What is this place?"The man says "This is heaven" 
The cowboy says "Could I trouble you for a drink of water?" & the man says"Once you enter you can have anything you want."
He then ask" Can my dog & horse come with me?" The reply was "no only you" So the cowboy says"well I guess I'll just keep riding & heads off.
A mile or so later he comes upon an old wooden fence with a gate with an old man leaning on the gate post'The cowboy asked him for water & the fellow says"Why sure the pumps right over there help yourself."He then again asked "Can my pets come & have a drink too?"
The reply was "Of coarse all are welcome here"
He then asked "What is this place?" & the man says"Why my son this is Heaven"
The cowboy doesn't understand & asked "What is that place up the road then"
"That's Hell" was the answer.
He says "Don't you get mad that they use your name like that"
"No" was the reply."It helps us weed out all the ones that would leave their best friends behind"


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

AtticusJordie said:


> I really believe that our companions are still with us in some form--even after they pass on... We just need to keep an open mind.


I believe this also. I'd like to share two experiences that I had that will stay with me forever...

My heart cat, Jubilee, was totally drugged up when I went to see her for the last time at the vet. I remember her vet saying that I shouldn't expect her to even know I was there because they gave her a ton of pain meds to keep her comfortable. She couldn't even lift her head up from the bed she was in. We were left alone in the room to say goodbye. I was crying so hard and was afraid she would pass thinking no one was there for her. So, I closed my eyes and asked my other cat, Bingo, (who had passed a few years before and was very, very close to Jubilee), to come and help her to the bridge and to let her know I was there with her. A few minutes went by and all of a sudden Jubilee popped her head up and looked over my shoulder at nothing that I could see. Her eyes were completely opened and focused. I _knew_ at that moment that Bingo was in the room with us and he was there for Jubilee. 

I said thank you to him and told both of them I loved them. Jubilee let out a sigh and put her head back down, she knew she wouldn't be alone on her journey.

This is my second experience...

I remember the first time that I really knew that Savanah visits us. It was about a month after she passed.

For the two plus years that Savanah was with us, we would go up the stairs to bed in the same order...myself, Chance and then Savanah. And every night Chance would try to go ahead of me up the stairs, and every night I would say the same thing, "Chance, wait for Savanah", and he would stop, look around and wait for her to catch up to him and then they would walk the rest of the way up the stairs and into my room side by side.

For a few weeks after Savanah left us, I would catch myself saying it and stop. Pretty soon Chance just started to run ahead of me to bed. One time though, about a month before we got Lucy, we were going up to bed and Chance stopped and looked behind him toward the bottom of the staircase. I said, "C'mon Chance let's go to bed." He wouldn't budge. Which was odd because he always ran ahead of me to get to my room first. 

I watched as he waited and then he started really wagging his tail, sniffed the air next to him and walked behind me to my room, wagging his tail the whole way. I knew then that Savanah was there with us. I told her I loved her and I missed her and that Chanced missed her, too. 

Chance and I slept a little better that night.


----------



## EmmieLou (Nov 13, 2011)

We had to put my parents Schnoodle Sophie down this Friday. What a terrible way to start the weekend. However, when I went with my dad to the pet cemetery, we sat in this little room and this picture with a poem called The Rainbow Bridge caught my eye. I would like to share it here. 

It gave me hope that one day we will see our beloved pets once again. 

The Rainbow Bridge

By the edge of a woods, at the foot of a hill,
Is a lush, green meadow where time stands still.
Where the friends of man and woman do run,
When their time on earth is over and done.

For here, between this world and the next,
Is a place where each beloved creature finds rest.
On this golden land, they wait and they play,
Till the Rainbow Bridge they cross over one day.

No more do they suffer, in pain or in sadness,
For here they are whole, their lives filled with gladness.
Their limbs are restored, their health renewed,
Their bodies have healed, with strength imbued.

They romp through the grass, without even a care,
Until one day they start, and sniff at the air.
All ears prick forward, eyes dart front and back,
Then all of a sudden, one breaks from the pack.

For just at that instant, their eyes have met;
Together again, both person and pet.
So they run to each other, these friends from long past,
The time of their parting is over at last.

The sadness they felt while they were apart,
Has turned into joy once more in each heart.
They embrace with a love that will last forever,
And then, side-by-side, they cross over… together.





Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

ssacres said:


> I have read comments that we will and that it is guaranteed. I want to believe that my girls will be waiting for me when I go home. Please tell me why you believe they will be there.


People who've had near death experiences have seen dogs and cats in 'the tunnel' on their way back to Heaven.

Read "Embraced By The Light" by Betty J. Eadie, for example.

The night our first golden, Buddy, died (we didn't know he had died in the animal hospital), my wife and I were awakened in the middle of the night by our two small dogs (a wire fox terrier and llasha apso) sitting up, tails quivering, letting out small barks while staring at my side of the bed where Buddy slept.

We believe he came to say goodbye. There was nothing else that would have awoken them or riveted their attention there.

Another thing was how so many wonderful strays began showing up at our side door within days of his passing. As if Buddy sent them to assuage our incredible grief at Buddy's passing and give us purpose in caring for and finding homes for them. It hadn't happened before then, nor did several show up in a short amount of time after we adopted other golden rescues.


----------



## Maggiesdad (Mar 26, 2012)

No doubt about it... our babies are in heaven watching over so. One day we will see them again. I know my Maggie is watching over us..she will always be with us.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I truly believe our golden angels are waiting for us and watching over us. I have signs once in a while that let me know. Heaven is going to be a different kind of life for us but the even more beautiful and our goldens are full of love and kindness and loyalty and heaven is full of that. I believe with all my heart!


----------



## CleosMom (Sep 3, 2012)

I've had a couple of feelings Max was here with me, more to comfort me. 

I could always hear him coming down the hallway when I was in my bathroom. I heard it, turned around expecting to see him. I just cried and spoke to him. 

He would hit my bed to try to wake me up and exhale real deep while going to the floor. Felt like an earthquake. I felt that once and woke up and said "I'm up, alright." Then I remembered he wasn't there. But just for those seconds, he was in my mind. 

This thread has made me so happy through my tears! Thank you!


----------



## Thunder'sMom (Sep 18, 2012)

I try to capture with my eyes our Goldens running to me here on earth so that when I get to Heaven and they're running to greet me, I'll know it's them.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

I truly believe we see them again, I know Casey comes and is with me. I know this place is just a temporary place for us to learn. One day we all will be with them. I friend of mine volunteers with hospice patients. She told me when this one women was crossing over, her face lit up and she was seeing all of her cats that had gone before. I hold on to that and never ever doubt it.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you for this thread, all of our strength together helps so much.


----------

